# Wow look at this new pump



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 20, 2018)

To good to be true?

https://beyondtype1.org/new-ilet-bionic-pancreas-system-begins-clinical-trial-testing/



> The iLet Bionic Pancreas System is pocket sized device that will be worn similarly to that of an insulin pump, but only requires the patient to enter body weight, and does not require any carbohydrate counting nor the configuring of any basal or bolus rates or correction ratios.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 20, 2018)

Oooh, now that looks amazing, will probably take at least 10 years for the trials and for them to become available!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2018)

Looks like the next big step forward


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 20, 2018)

Tech is improving & the market getting bigger. Money to be made ?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 20, 2018)

Looks good. Hope the trials of the new AP offerings go well. The insulin pump market could do with a few new good ones having mostly lost Animas and Roche.

No good for me of course, as Fiasp didn’t work well for me.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 20, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> No good for me of course, as Fiasp didn’t work well for me.


Must admit I gave up trying to understand what you were doing and your thinking on the use of Fiasp 
From reading many posts by people who tried and gave up on Fiasp I came to the conclusion that many people were over thinking it's use.
Once I found the ideal split for meal boluses I've had no problem what so ever with it.
The most important thing was to make sure I changed the cannula every two days


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 20, 2018)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Must admit I gave up trying to understand what you were doing and your thinking on the use of Fiasp
> From reading many posts by people who tried and gave up on Fiasp I came to the conclusion that many people were over thinking it's use.
> Once I found the ideal split for meal boluses I've had no problem what so ever with it.
> The most important thing was to make sure I changed the cannula every two days



Glad it’s working for you. I stopped needing to use split doses that were initially needed after about 3 weeks as it reverted to NovoRapid timings. That and the ever increasing insulin resistance made it not worth continuing really. Swapping back to NR gave me more reliable/predictable results -  just irritatingly slow


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 20, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Glad it’s working for you. I stopped needing to use split doses that were initially needed after about 3 weeks as it reverted to NovoRapid timings. That and the ever increasing insulin resistance made it not worth continuing really. Swapping back to NR gave me more reliable/predictable results -  just irritatingly slow


I think the Americans have sussed the insulin resistance they seem to think the Vit B3 was causing the resistance at the cannula site hence the need to change the cannula every 2 days. I think they have hit the nail on the head as tried out the theory


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 20, 2018)

This looks very good. Let's hope it works.  If not the research will be useful for others.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 21, 2018)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I think the Americans have sussed the insulin resistance they seem to think the Vit B3 was causing the resistance at the cannula site hence the need to change the cannula every 2 days. I think they have hit the nail on the head as tried out the theory



I’ve seen a lot of experimentation going on with Fiasp, particularly in the looping community where people really wanted to make it work. People have been wondering whether the strength of the Vit B3 addition may not be right for everyone and have been mixing Fiasp with standard NovoRapid 50:50, 70:30, 60:40 and in all sorts of other strengths to try to prevent the site irritation and unpredictable/resistant behaviour. This has worked for some, but not for everyone. Tim Street has written some detailed blogs of his experience and he tried very hard to try to keep using it, but gave up in the end. 

As I say, after a few weeks it didn’t work as fast for me any more, and I had to revert to standard NovoRapid timings for doses. At this stage the timing of insulin action was the same on day 1 as it was on day 3 but I was having to increase basals/ratios/correction factors every few weeks, so I’m not sure changing the cannula would have helped me much 

I’m happy enough with NR though and it works well for me. I’m just glad you found an analogue insulin that worked for you when you needed to shift from bovine.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 21, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m happy enough with NR though and it works well for me. I’m just glad you found an analogue insulin that worked for you when you needed to shift from bovine.


Thanks, must admit bovine did give me better control and not so much work involved with it. I like the novelty of just bolus and eat though.

If I don't change the complete set out every two days then like you it's corrections galore and a slightly sore site.
My CCG must love me as the cost of me pumping has gone up quite a bit with set changes so often, before it was site change every 3 days and cartridge every 7 days.


----------

